# Problem bei Linux-Installation!



## Crazyfreak (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe SuSE Linux 9.1 Professional und ich habe ein Problem bei der Linux installation. Meine installation bleibt bei Folgendem abschnitt einfach hängen:
*"Lade Daten in die Ramdisk (......kb) ..."*, dass heißt bevor Yast kommt   
der Cursor springt beim dritten Punkt eindach in die nächste Zeile und bleibt da hängen....  
und ich weiß nicht warum.

Meine Hardware:

Mainboard: *AsRock - K7VT2*
CPU: *AMD-Duron, 700MHz*
RAM: *No-Name, SD-RAM, 512MB*
Grafikkarte: *S3 ViRGE DX/GX (2MB  )*
Sound: *On-Board*
LAN: *On-Board*

HDD: *Maxtor 51536H2 (15GB)*
CD-ROM: *Philips PCRW804*
(Ach übrigens..... dies ist mein zweitrechner, SERVER   )

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Ach übrigens ich habe keine Ahnung von Linux, denn ich bin eigentlich Windows-User! Habe nur 2 mal SuSE Linux 8.0 in der Schule installiert.....

mfg
CrazyFreak


----------



## Lampe (31. Mai 2004)

Wie viel Ram haste denn?


----------



## Crazyfreak (31. Mai 2004)

Wie oben schon gesagt:


> RAM: No-Name, SD-RAM, 512MB


.........also 512 MegaByte!


----------



## Crazyfreak (1. Juni 2004)

hm......... weiß hier niemand eine Lösung auf mein Problem?
Dabei habe ich doch alles über meinen Rechner geschrieben, oder?
Bitte Helft mir..........!

*schieb*


----------



## ReneGhavami (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

wechsel den 512 Streifen mal aus insofern du einen andern hast 

wie hast du den die Partitionen angelegt.

mfg


----------

